# Mono Info



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I just found out my 23 yr old right arm in the kitchen has been diagnosed with Mono. I know I should know this after all these years, but what am I looking at? Is she out for a while?
I know it's contagious, but I'm pretty sure that it can only be transported through saliva and sharing utensils,right?
I ask here for I have no time to research this since we have already started our busy season and we are a--s to elbows. Which is also why I'm wondering if I need to get some sort of replacement.
Thanks fore any info
Pan


----------



## danimalarkey (Sep 23, 2005)

personally, I was completely bed-ridden for nearly two weeks. I was 18 and had just started college. I was told that I got off easy. But maybe your cook will handle it better? Each person is different, after all.

You are correct about how it's transmitted. More info can be found from every hypochondriac's (sp?) favorite website: http://my.webmd.com/hw/infection/hw168622.asp

-dan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thanks Dan,
She is my real concern. She is small to begin with and right now she is to sick to even talk on the phone. 
I just got off the phone with a good friend ( Ped. Sur.) Forgot about him. He said that he will perscribe anything she needs for the symptoms. Thats all you can address with this stuff.
He said it shows about 3 to 4 weeks after contracting it. Worries me a little. We have a habit of sipping wine at the end of a hard day and sometimes sharing if we have more then one kind.
I've told the crew and no one seems to be concerned. Be just my luck to lose everyone.
Thanks again
Pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yeah, I shared a dessert with her!!!  

I hope you make it through this crunch ok w/out her.

My husband just got thru chicken pox, and I'm still waiting to see if I've gotten that.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Pan,

I hope at least the wine was good.
seriously,Be well.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I bet the alcohol would kill the virus. My understanding of mono is that your immune system has to be a bit comprimised to start with, either from a cold or exhaustion or something like that. Either way, stay ahed of the curve and take some proactive steps... maybe increase your Vitamin C intake. You've been through other 'experiences.' You will weather this one, as well.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mono not confirmed.
It takes 48 hrs. to get the test back. Dr. says he's sure. I don't buy it. Thinking positive 
Both of us are low white count. Wife still getting her kid shots after SC trans.
memoreg, If you do get it I'll be soo sad. I'll come bail you out.
I'm taking Jims advice and I'm going to try to kill it off tonight with alcohol :beer:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

:lol: 
Don't worry, Panini, I wish I could help you out!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I hope all turns out well, but the symptoms are troubling. I had "walking mono" in college and was really out of commission for 10 days. I felt weak and not myself for another 2 weeks. I got a note from the health service doctor to be allowed to re-take a test I'd had just before my diagnosis. I'd gotten a D. The teacher gave me another form of the test and I aced it. Man, I couldn't think straight! Walking down the hall to take a shower was a major ordeal. 

I hope she feels better soon, and that everyone else misses out on this! Momo, how's J doing? Did your son get it too?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi mezz.,
Jord is better now, but I just got the pox today!!

Of course I have no clue how I'm gonna get my work done, but I'll try to unload it on someone else.

The boy is fine so far, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

momoreg, 
please take care of yourself with the chix pox - if you get it when you're older it can be preetty dangerous. my husband had it when he was 34 and was out for 2 weeks. rest, rest and more rest. lots of fluids and oatmeal baths for the itchies. aveeno has an anti itch lotion that helped a lot.
take care,
kat


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, Kat,

So far so good. I'll take your advice! Thanks.


----------



## viralmd (Oct 30, 2005)

I am an infectious diseases physician (really!). Infectious mononucleosis is just that: infectious, and if you've had close contact with the infected person, you run the risk of contracting it. She should NOT be working in a kitchen and I kind of doubt she'd be up to working anyway. Infectious mononucleosis knocks the socks off most patients and rest, along with tincture of time (usually 4 to 6 weeks) is required to get back to the pre-illness status.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

viralmd,
Thanks for the info. She is going to the doctor today to get her test results. She has regained her voice and now her only symptoms are sore neck and a rash.oh, and she still feels like she has been hit by a car. 
We're a small family bakery, so she will not return until she is ready. She is treated as if she is our child.
My Mom reminds me I had this in my teens. No severe symptoms but injured by playing sports too soon. Something with the spleen.
Viralmd,
How do they test and will they be able to test her to see if she is not still infected? If her test comes back pos. can I PM you id I have questions.
Thank
pan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Test was Neg! but Dr. says it could be dormant. Don't understand that though. Has another test next week.
I'm starting to itch, what's that all about?:lol:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah I would be willing to help out too. Unfortnately I am about 800 miles away. Good Luck Pan.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Panini, maybe you have what Momo got!

Momo, I hope your case of the itchies lasts the least possible time. I had it as a kid and have a small scar on my forehead as a memento. When my younger brothers got it, my mom used Aveeno oatmeal baths and it was soothing. They didn't have the lotions back then, but I hear it's a good product.

Good luck, and do take it easy! Viralmd, are people with cases like this at risk for shingles??


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Good luck, Panini. I really do wish I could help!!

Thanks, Mezz., I'm trying to put mind over matter here. It'll be over soon enough.


----------



## viralmd (Oct 30, 2005)

The monospot test is occasionally negative, but can become positive later in the course of the illness. Heterophile antibodies are the key finding in the lab, but heterophile antibody negative infectious mononucleosis can be caused by a number of agents aside from the usual Epstein-Barr virus, including cytomegalovirus, and similar syndromes can occur with viral hepatitis and acute toxoplasmosis, and, sadly, acute HIV infection. Itching? I have no idea what that has to do with it! The classic triad of symptoms includes fever, lymphadenopathy (swollen lymph glands) and sore throat. Rupture of the spleen is a rare but very dramatic complication of infectious mononucleosis. It most commonly occurs in the second or third week of illness. While most cases resolve spontaneously in two to three weeks the overwhelming fatigue does take longer. But EBV (Epstein-Barr Virus - the culprit here) can hang on in some patients. I'm sure this is more than you ever wanted to know...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Viralmd, I think the itching refers to the fact that Momoreg now has chicken pox!


----------

